
Why the Human Lifespan Ends at 122 - ph0rque
http://gizmodo.com/why-the-human-lifespan-ends-at-122-1787412178
======
tove
For comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12646320](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12646320)

